# undersea maps



## Lunaairis (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm looking for historical and fantasy maps depicting the ocean floor. If anyone knows where I could find such things please direct me.


----------



## Nihal (Aug 29, 2013)

Look for Heinrich C. Berann's works, they might help: Berann's panoramas

Now, concerning fantasy maps, off the top of my head I can only think in one story that has an arc in a underwater realm, the _Cronache del Mondo Emerso_ by Licia Troisi, which, coincidentally, features a MC called _Nihal_. =P

The bad news: I don't think the editions I've read had maps and I can't find any map featuring water realm on google.


----------



## Lunaairis (Aug 29, 2013)

Ya google was giving me nothing so that's why I came here. Thank you by the way!


----------



## Nihal (Aug 29, 2013)

Keywords you want to use: ocean, floor, panorama, relief.

I've just googled them and also found the work of Marie Tharp:


----------



## Spider (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you tried googling "seabed mapping?" You might find something useful here.


----------



## Lunaairis (Aug 29, 2013)

Not exactly what I'm looking for, but thank you


----------



## Spider (Aug 29, 2013)

Lunaairis said:


> Not exactly what I'm looking for, but thank you



I know they weren't exactly maps, but I figured if you were creating your own map depicting the ocean floor, it might be a good idea to check out the surface features of the seafloor. Sorry


----------

